# Deciding on a Mass Gainer



## Vitocorleone21 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm 5'10 and 145 pounds. I'm pretty skinny and have trouble putting any weight on. I'm looking to get to about 165-175 pounds as I start a workout program. I'm debating on two different Mass Gainers from GNC and want to see what you guys think.

GNC Pro Performance AMP Amplified Mass XXX
750cal 50g protein 3g creatine
Or

GNC Pro Performance Weight Gainer 2200 Gold
1850cal 50g protein creatine not specified


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Vitocorleone21 said:


> Hey guys, I'm 5'10 and 145 pounds. I'm pretty skinny and have trouble putting any weight on. I'm looking to get to about 165-175 pounds as I start a workout program. I'm debating on two different Mass Gainers from GNC and want to see what you guys think.
> 
> GNC Pro Performance AMP Amplified Mass XXX
> 750cal 50g protein 3g creatine
> ...



What is your typical diet like?


----------



## MtR (Feb 1, 2010)

Save your money and make your own mass gainer.  

This is what I've used in the past when I'm trying to consume extra calories.

Pick your favorite protein powder, buy some maltodextrin (dirt cheap 5lbs should run you around $20), olive oil.

Mix 2 scoops protein powder (typically between 240-300 calories depending on brand)

2 scoops maltodextrin (typically around 250 calories)

1 tbsp. olive oil (130 calories)

Mix it in with either 12-16ozs water (or milk if you want to add more calories)



You will be consuming between 600-800 calories and without all the added sugars that most mass gainers have.  You will be saving yourself quite a bit of money as well.


----------



## Vitocorleone21 (Feb 1, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> What is your typical diet like?



I have school so it's hard to eat in the morning but I try to eat 4 to 5 small meals a day. For lunch I'll have chicken nuggets on a roll or a ham sandwich. After school I'll heat up some leftovers or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Dinner its usually chicken , steak or beef and/ or pasta then a few hours later before bed I'll have some more. Also throwing in a regular Whey Isolate protein after the workout or before bed.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2010)

Vitocorleone21 said:


> I have school so it's hard to eat in the morning but I try to eat 4 to 5 small meals a day. For lunch I'll have chicken nuggets on a roll or a ham sandwich. After school I'll heat up some leftovers or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Dinner its usually chicken , steak or beef and/ or pasta then a few hours later before bed I'll have some more. Also throwing in a regular Whey Isolate protein after the workout or before bed.



This is the culprit on why you aren't gaining weight.

Eat like a bird grow like a bird.


----------



## Vitocorleone21 (Feb 1, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> This is the culprit on why you aren't gaining weight.
> 
> Eat like a bird grow like a bird.



I'm going to work on my diet, it's is just hard to fit that many meals into my schedule so I think i'm going to also try out Serious Mass.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 1, 2010)

Vitocorleone21 said:


> I have school so it's hard to eat in the morning but I try to eat 4 to 5 small meals a day. For lunch I'll have chicken nuggets on a roll or a ham sandwich. After school I'll heat up some leftovers or a peanut butter and jelly sandwich. Dinner its usually chicken , steak or beef and/ or pasta then a few hours later before bed I'll have some more. Also throwing in a regular Whey Isolate protein after the workout or before bed.



*Mass Gainer= WHOLE FOOD*

Read up. Read the stickies. Get your diet mapped out, and eat *whole food*...Not processed junk.  Don't get sucked into the GNC, et al, marketing machine...it is a huge waste of money. A good protein suppliment is all you need....although truth be known, you could really pull things off with whole foods and an intelligent diet plan.


----------



## MtR (Feb 1, 2010)

Vitocorleone21 said:


> I'm going to work on my diet, it's is just hard to fit that many meals into my schedule so I think i'm going to also try out Serious Mass.


 
Sounds like you already had decided on what you were going to do prior to making this thread.  You were given 2 very good responses that pretty much touched on anything you could ask for.  If you don't like the answers don't ask the questions, you're wasting everybody's fucking time.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Vitocorleone21 (Feb 1, 2010)

MtR said:


> Sounds like you already had decided on what you were going to do prior to making this thread.  You were given 2 very good responses that pretty much touched on anything you could ask for.  If you don't like the answers don't ask the questions, you're wasting everybody's fucking time.



Your such a baddass man, I'm sorry I wasted your time. The attitude really isn't necessary.


----------



## MtR (Feb 1, 2010)

Vitocorleone21 said:


> Your such a baddass man, I'm sorry I wasted your time. The attitude really isn't necessary.


 

You didn't really waste my time, it's your own time you're wasting now that I think about it so good luck with that.


----------



## pitman (Feb 1, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> This is the culprit on why you aren't gaining weight.
> 
> Eat like a bird grow like a bird.


danielEAT BIG TO BE BIG loose that weight gainer crap.... food food food protein and creatine water and water....


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 1, 2010)

When I was in my teens and early 20s I was 6'2" 160 lbs. Why? Because I was living on cereal and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches and no breakfast. Since when is school so demanding that you can't eat breakfast? When you skip breakfast your body metabolizes your gains to keep your body running. When there is some extra muscle available your body will leave the fat for later and burn the muscle first.
You simply will not find a shortcut when it comes to consuming the right kind of calories needed to gain some lean body mass. The marketers of these products will make it sound like they have the answer for some easy weight gains but you may find yourself a little chubby with a light wallet at the end. Take a look at the guys in the 50s and 60s that managed to put on serious mass without the meal replacements and mass gainers.
Eat eggs, chicken breast, fish, steak, drink lots of milk and veggies to  get your quality calories. These companies make fortunes off of guys that aren't disciplined enough to eat.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)

TRUEMASS=CALORIES and no i have nothing better to do tonight


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## Twist3dSteel (Feb 9, 2010)

make ur own its a lot cheaper


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 10, 2010)

MtR said:


> Save your money and make your own mass gainer.
> 
> This is what I've used in the past when I'm trying to consume extra calories.
> 
> ...


 
I dig the recipe . .  I grind up oats into powder and use that instead


----------



## IRONbrother00 (Feb 17, 2010)

TrueMass is my favorite....builds solid, lean muscle mass if taken right.


----------



## IRONbrother00 (Feb 17, 2010)

also try CellMass...BSN products work great for me.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Feb 21, 2010)

Eat better food.  Whole grains instead of processed white flour.  Chicken breasts instead of nuggets etc.. 

At 145 you should be able to eat enough food to gain weight.  

If you really cannot stomach eating more food, forget about store bought mass gainers.  Their expensive and many of them are loaded with sugar.  Make your own: 1.5 scoops whey, 1 cup oats, 1 tbsp flaxseed oil, and 8 ounces of your favorite juice... blend it all together and drink it up.


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2010)

And my standby hardgainer-cure: olive oil shots. A two-ounce shot of olive oil a day will put a pound on you in a week.


----------



## Motorcycled00d (Feb 21, 2010)

Built said:


> And my standby hardgainer-cure: olive oil shots. A two-ounce shot of olive oil a day will put a pound on you in a week.





If he's actually eating over maintenance I'd assume.


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 21, 2010)

Bro, I know its not what you want to hear, but they are right.  Diet is your issue.  Increase your cals through whole foods, and add in some olive oil if you cant meet your caloric needs and you WILL grow.


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2010)

Motorcycled00d said:


> If he's actually eating over maintenance I'd assume.



Exactly - if he doesn't otherwise decrease his food intake.


----------

